# Smiths Watches



## antony

Hi all , i had a Smiths Delux wristwatch movement for years in a draw just sitting there & someone gave me a case for one.

I had to put a huge crown on it because of the huge pendant tube, which took me an age to find one , put an awfully big strap on it & low & behold it does`nt look too bad.










Does any one have the smiths wrist watch book on smiths , by it think it Erick smith , as i`m looking to find a photo or references to a smiths Paratrooper watch, that i also own.

Any one got any interesting smiths out there, not the militay stuff , just good old fashioned Smiths watches..


----------



## AVO

Aroma is your man for Smiths...

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=82480&hl=cavalcade&fromsearch=1

Mine is on there, as well as a few others.


----------



## Epjack

very unique leather strap ,suits for the watch


----------



## Chascomm

That's a great-looking Deluxe in spite of (or possibly even because of) the oversized crown. :thumbsup:



antony said:


> Any one got any interesting smiths out there, not the militay stuff , just good old fashioned Smiths watches..


How's this?

*1952 Smiths Empire Y201 'Anzac' (cal RY)*










*1964 Smiths YC452 (cal TY)*










(Both made by the Anglo-Celtic company in Wales)


----------



## chris.ph

im on the hunt for a smiths at the moment, the fun is always in the search


----------



## antony

Nice couple of watches, nice to see the one with the date on.

I picked up one on ebay, normally i don`t go for the Smiths Empire watches as the quality of the movements is`nt great & servicing is usually time consuming, but this one came up & the case looked good and the dial was a little different,so i took a chance.

It was worth it, broken screw had broken off in the movement , so it was an easy repair, just needed a service after that & its a runner.










I must admit that having a box does help, even that it not the right one.

And a new strap helps too.


----------



## pugster

any long standing members have a smiths watch with *sentimental value* that has a 27c movement?


----------



## antony

I have just managed to track down a copy of the book on smiths wrist watches by eric smith.

Getting hard to find now days, I can't wait till it arrives.


----------



## clockworkorange

i recently had a nice 9ct smiths deluxe but let it go to fund other watches ,still have a few empires in the waiting drawer ! i like the bullseye dials


----------



## aroma

Hi Antony

I like your watch - the dial at least is Smiths model A352 which is cataloged as being in production from 1953 to 1957. The sister watch is the black dialed A358 - here is mine which I re-cased in a contemporary 9kt BWC clipback (so I suppose it is now a model A558)



Cheers


----------



## chris.ph

ive just won my first smith, and just for a change CHEAP :thumbup:


----------



## Julian Latham

antony said:


> I have just managed to track down a copy of the book on smiths wrist watches by eric smith


I have a Smiths Astral that I can find very little about, does it feature in the book ?

Stainless steel cushion case with hack seconds movement .....




























TIA Julian (L)


----------



## Julian Latham

Other Smiths in my collection .....


----------



## antony

Hi Julian, stunning selection of Smiths watches there, i have to say the black dialed one is a beautie.

I hade a look in my book tor the stainless steel Astral, but the book fizzels out at the start of the 70`s, which looking at your watch is where i would date it from.

Another great watch though, especially with the hack function on it..


----------



## antony

Well my origial watch that i posted the picture of, i was never very happy with the dial on, it just did`nt look right.

so i starts looking for some thing that was moor in keeping with the case.

I found a dial but this ment changing the movement as well, as the new movement had a1215 movement in with the sub dial seconds hand.










Looking back through my book it turns out the reason for the huge crown is ........................... it was Smiths version of a waterproof watch 1953/1954.

Smiths advert say "They were selected for the british mount everest expedition and have been successfully used for cross channel swims".

I have to say that mine has never been in the water, as i suspect that the returns rate would have been quite high..


----------



## breitlingguy

love the astral, the movement looks a bit like jaeger le coultre ?


----------



## hjs

All I need some advice. I have just bought a smiths astral 1969 from ebay. I know mad but got caught out on Friday madness. It was 161 - and looks good, boxed, etc but the winder does not engage. Thus, can someone recommend the best place to have it repaired..

Here is the link if your interested...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290976877977?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thanks for your help...

H


----------



## Doxa




----------



## Julian Latham

hjs said:


> All I need some advice. I have just bought a smiths astral 1969 from ebay. I know mad but got caught out on Friday madness. It was 161 - and looks good, boxed, etc but the winder does not engage. Thus, can someone recommend the best place to have it repaired..
> 
> Here is the link if your interested...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290976877977?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thanks for your help...
> 
> H


You could contact Roy - the host of this forum - or james merrens - http://www.smithswatches.com/ who specialises in 'made in england' watches.


----------



## Lionel Richtea

Antony is right Julian, that black diver is gorgeous. Does it have a screw-down crown,

I have never seen a Smiths diver before. Do I take it that they are very rare??


----------



## antony

Hi Julian, your watch should be an easy fix, service clean probabally a new boltspring as they are generally broken.

I don`t know many good people i can recomend as i tend to do all my repairs & servicing myself.

The watch is certainlly worth the money you paid for it, once its done should be a good watch for many years.


----------



## Julian Latham

Lionel Richtea said:


> Antony is right Julian, that black diver is gorgeous. Does it have a screw-down crown,
> 
> I have never seen a Smiths diver before. Do I take it that they are very rare??


Hi,

The Astral Diver does not have a screw down crown. It has been serviced by James Merrens and he makes clear on the receipt that it can no longer be guaranteed waterproof.

Though not quite as rare as hens teeth good examples of the Astral Diver are uncommon. There is a 'Made in Britain' model which looks similar but is of much inferior quality.

Julian (L)


----------



## Julian Latham

antony said:


> Hi Julian, your watch should be an easy fix, service clean probabally a new boltspring as they are generally broken.
> 
> I don`t know many good people i can recomend as i tend to do all my repairs & servicing myself.
> 
> The watch is certainlly worth the money you paid for it, once its done should be a good watch for many years.


Hi,

Bit of confusion, I think your reply is intended for HJS :yes:

Julian (L)


----------



## Bones

One of my favourite watches is this Smiths DeLuxe 15 jewel bought for Â£20 from a boot fair. Always ran faultlessly and kept excellent time - until I dropped it a few weeks ago! Then went haywire and eventually refused to run.








<img src=]http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2891/9987183506_db2b6da258.jpg' alt='9987183506_db2b6da258.jpg'> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9987183506/" rel="external nofollow">Smiths De Luxe 15 jewels[/URL] by ashleybones, on Flickr

Just got it back from watchmaker, complete with new crown and ticking even stronger than it did.

Seems the image link has not worked again. No idea why and nobody has informed me what I'm doing wrong, Tried using BBCode, HTML and URL and none seem to work - so, sorry no images from me until somebody advises me. Watches seem more dependable than IT.


----------



## Doxa

Hi, I'm new to the forum so still finding my feet, have you been on the how to post a picture thread? Link


----------



## Bones

Hi Doxa,

Yes, I've read that post (and others) and followed the instructions and still unable to get an image to display. I have no idea what problem is - I've tried using all three links offered and none work. How did you manage to display image?


----------



## Doxa

Let me try and work this out, photos are awkward here.....


----------



## Bones

antony said:


> Well my origial watch that i posted the picture of, i was never very happy with the dial on, it just did`nt look right.
> 
> so i starts looking for some thing that was moor in keeping with the case.
> 
> I found a dial but this ment changing the movement as well, as the new movement had a1215 movement in with the sub dial seconds hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back through my book it turns out the reason for the huge crown is ........................... it was Smiths version of a waterproof watch 1953/1954.
> 
> Smiths advert say "They were selected for the british mount everest expedition and have been successfully used for cross channel swims".
> 
> I have to say that mine has never been in the water, as i suspect that the returns rate would have been quite high..


Hi,

Nice watches! Where can I buy straps like the one shown please?

Bones.


----------



## dobra

Bones - I use this free website, given to me by another member. Try.

http://postimage.org

Mike


----------



## Bones

dobra said:


> Bones - I use this free website, given to me by another member. Try.
> 
> http://postimage.org
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike - I tried that one and dumped it when I started getting some ads and links to questionable websites when using it. I didn't want to be shocked, corrupted or molested!

Ashley


----------



## Mikrow

Doxa said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6
> 
> Hi, I'm new to the forum so still finding my feet, have you been on the how to post a picture thread? Link


 Anyone know what model this is?


----------



## WRENCH

Mikrow said:


> Anyone know what model this is?


 If you have a picture of which model you want to find out more about, it would be helpful if you could post it. A picture of the movement would also help.


----------



## spinynorman

WRENCH said:


> If you have a picture of which model you want to find out more about, it would be helpful if you could post it. A picture of the movement would also help.


 I assume this one, from Doxa's post on the previous page.


----------



## Mikrow

Yes, exactly


----------



## Eaglegale

In terms of the dial design, other than being cream instead of black, it's very close to this one on the smithswatches website. I reckon it must have been made around the same time.

https://www.smithswatches.com/collections/smiths-deluxe-1/products/deluxe-smiths-black-dial-gents-english-wristwatch-c-1959-model-a358-fully-overhauled-good-condition-1


----------

